# Realtek Sound, Microphone Too Quiet



## Blinksys

Currently I am using Realtek Onboard sound (on my Abit IP35 motherboard).

I bought an expensive gaming headset with mic, I can hear fine, but the mic is not working properly.

If I use windows to try set up the mic it does hear me, but it is extremely quiet... I have to yell to get the bar up at all.

In the Realtek manager I get no feedback.

Also, the mic related bars in Playback Control and Record Control are grayed out. It's like windows doesn't even recognized the mic is plugged in.

I tried using the Realtek Mic setup manager... same thing, it can barely pick up anything. Even with everything at maximum.

Under sound properties I have tried turning on every volume control and making sure nothing is muted but all to no avail.

I've read everything I can online and nothing seems to help. Any advice would be appreciated.

PS - Do not tell me to get a new mic, it's not the problem.


----------



## akedm

Amazing - 265 views of this thread - 0 responses...

I'm having the same problem as you : unless I raise my voice, or place the microphone against my lips, I get no read on the bar. I have a Soundblaster Live! card with Win XP.

Any ideas forum-ites?


----------



## Blinksys

I actually got mine working.

I found a way in Realtek manager to get it up. Now I'm sounding fine :grin:


----------



## akedm

Hi,

Could you post your manager's settings? 

Thanks.


----------



## Blinksys

You're lucky I'm such a nice guy... :1angel:

Realtek Manger

System Settings


----------



## chap0367

Reguarding Akedm's post # 2, I am not using ReakTek, but I use a soundblaster; I have a good quality Shure mike and I am also having low volume problems with it. There must be some kind of workaround that will work for ALL, not just for RealTek users. Can you tell me how these former posters solved the problem????? How do I contact Blinksys? He seems to have found a
solution.


----------



## Blinksys

Well the problem with Realtek is it considers the mic output rather then input, you have to mute microphone under output in your system settings.

As for sound blaster I do not know what the solution is...


----------



## Deleted090308

If possible - enable Microphone +20dB boost:


----------



## h8gambit

http://torley.com/how-to-boost-the-mic-volume-on-your-realtek-audio-codec

worked for me


----------



## neddy999

to fix this in windows XP; control panel --> sounds, speech..... --> sounds and audio devices --> properties then in Volume click on Advanced (--> Master Volume) and ensure Mic is not muted. if Mic is not there use Options 
tab next to Help to include it. Bingo :dance:


----------

